# dove with broken wing help



## kirky2k4 (Oct 9, 2011)

came home from work about 5pm yesturday and found a dove in the garden 

very wet and looked like a baby, "almost adult"

put in a bucket in house with some blankets,

tryed feed bread and milk but wasnt intrested, i think its hungry as its pecking the carpet in the house,

it cant fly and 1 wing is hanging down

im going strap it up but how/what should i feed it and give it to drink


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

more experienced people should be on to reply but can you post any pics of the bird? If you have any bird food like seed and give it some of that. For water you can gently put the tip of the beak in and it should drink if it wants to. If its a woodpigeon you might want to try frozen peas that have been warmed up and defrosted.


----------



## kirky2k4 (Oct 9, 2011)

its a color neck dove, i have a african grey parrot but that food is proberly to big


----------



## kirky2k4 (Oct 9, 2011)

its almost adult, actualy bigger than a adult dove due to the fluffy weathers and beak not fully formed yet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sometimes, they can get sick due to not really learning how to eat and drink properly; and the resulting starvation can actually cause various illnesses and symptoms. A wing can droop in such cases and, therefore, it might not indicate a fracture or injury. So... can you take and post any pictures?

You can feed the bird seeds, thawed peas (canned usually have too much salt), thawed corn (same song, second verse) and stuff like that.

Pidgey


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

by colour neck do you mean collared dove? Or a feral or woodpigeon?


----------

